# X3 3.0sd (2006) Oil leak Help!



## Nigel1796 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 2006 X3 3.0sd that has a oil leak which is not visible, It occurs when kickdown is used and the speed is exceeds 80mph. It isnt much of a leak and is only evident when the vehicle is parked up afterwards. The oil drips are on the drivers side of the car. The drip tray has been removed in an attempt to find where the leak is coming from

I have had the crank case breather valve and pipe replaced; the booster seals either side of the main turbo replaced.

There is no loss of power and the negative flow pipe was dry when the seal was replaced. a small pool of oil was found on the positive flow outlet of the turbo (connects to the intercooler)

I would be grateful of any suggestions on what it might be causing the leak.

Thanks in advance


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Oil filter housing gasket?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Nigel1796 said:


> ... *It occurs when kickdown is used and the speed is exceeds 80mph. *It isnt much of a leak and is only evident when the vehicle is parked up afterwards. The oil drips are on the drivers side of the car. The drip tray has been removed in an attempt to find where the leak is coming from
> ...
> There is no loss of power and the negative flow pipe was dry when the seal was replaced. a *small pool of oil was found on the positive flow outlet of the turbo (connects to the intercooler)*
> 
> ...


The turbo may be letting some oil past the turbine shaft. Higher boost may exacerbate the issue. Look inside the intercooler and see how much oil has collected.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

What engine does a 2006 X3 3.0sd come with? I realize you're in UK.


----------



## ncativo (May 6, 2012)

Perhaps from the Intake manifold?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

d geek said:


> The turbo may be letting some oil past the turbine shaft. Higher boost may exacerbate the issue. Look inside the intercooler and see how much oil has collected.


Doh..I reading comprehension wasn't my strong suit yesterday.


----------



## Nigel1796 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you all, heres an update;

BB_cuda; the engine is the M57N2 3.0 diesel twin turbo

after 2 hundred miles of sensible driving, no leak and then I did used the kick down and it started to leak again and then it stoped when driven "normal" or on short journeys.

The negative and positive pipes removed and checked, the seals were "wet" and a small pool of oil found on the positive side of the turbo. The main turbo vines were checked to see if the Vines were sticky and they werent and there is no visible build up of oil gunk.

To narrow down where the leak is occurring to identify if its one of the turbo's or excessive crank case pressure caused by "blow through"; the crank case breather pipe that normally connects the the negative pipe has been disconnected and is breathing free whilst the crank case breather pipe to the negative inlet pipe has been blocked. so far I have driven 150 miles mainly motorway and no visible leak so far.

Whilst I plan to change the negative and positive pipes before I reconnect the crank case breather pipe, Is it advisable to fit a oil catch can at the same time due to the excessive crank case pressure caused by the "blow through"

Suggestions and advice are welcome


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Is this not the infamous red boost hose leak? All the indicators seem to be right


----------

